# 4-wheelers and dead kids



## Orin (May 9, 2007)

I remember seeing a news show on the dangers of 4-wheelers a few years back and never thought much of it. My 13 year-old nephew, Matthew died when he was driving his after school on 5-8-07. I'm going to his wake in a few hours. I know it's just an accident, and I think government is WAY overboard on telling us how to live, but maybe 4-wheelers should be illegal for people under 18. Matthew really liked beetles.


----------



## Peekaboo (May 9, 2007)

I'm really sorry to hear about your nephew.

Are 4-Wheelers also known as ATV's? I generally think it's a good rule of thumb for individuals to be licensed before driving any motor vehicles -- especially if they are taking them on the street.

You have my sympathy.


----------



## robo mantis (May 10, 2007)

Oh man that is sad i'll pray for you.


----------



## OGIGA (May 10, 2007)

Sorry for the loss.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 10, 2007)

A day late, but My heart and prayers are with you and yours. My husband and I think the same way. What could be more dangerous than giving someone with no driving experience a motor to sit on. Last year a 6 year old girl ran into a river on one and she was strapped in and it overturned and she drowned. Those and the mopeds and the snowmobiles should have to have courses to be able to ride them.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2007)

So sorry for your loss Orin.


----------



## robo mantis (May 11, 2007)

Yeah you should be made to get a licence.


----------

